# '94 Sentra XE



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Click on the link in my signature to see pics and to get more info on my ride...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks cool! I like the magenta N1 - those things are the coolness. Three suggestions for you: Clear sidemarkers, all-red tails, and remove or paint the sidemoldings! Once again, it looks great!!


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks for the props samos... I've been looking EVERYWHERE for the clear sidemarkers... they're really hard to come by as Nis-Knacks doesn't make them anymore. I plan on painting the sidemoldings soon hopefully.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You're never going to find them for sale, you just gotta make 'em yourself. I followed the instructions in the December '00 issue of SOLM - http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december00/ . The instructions are for a B12, but the idea is the same.

You could also remove the sidemoldings if your paint isn't too faded. It looks good, but leaves you without a door guard.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

samo - I'll see what I can do about the sidemolding... by-the-way, thanks for the link.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

No problemo. Everybody and their grandmother has been asking me where I got mine  .


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

samo said:


> *No problemo. Everybody and their grandmother has been asking me where I got mine  . *



Hey samo, how can I get those clear sidemar.... oh wait, I already have them! LOL  Just felt like being an ass.


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

Where did you get your N1 exhaust?? and how much was it?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

MinorThreat said:


> *Where did you get your N1 exhaust?? and how much was it? *


I purchased the muffler off this website that isn't around anymore  ... I don't even remember the name of the site... anyways, I purchased the muffler for, if I remember correctly, $225 after shipping... It was the best deal I could find at the time... I bought the muffler two years ago. The colored Apexi' N1 mufflers run about $25-$35 more than the regular chrome colored N1 mufflers.


----------

